# Solved: MSN VIRUS dunno how to get rid of it



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

got this msn virus basically it sends a message saying look at this pic of me or something similar. then when you except the .rar file i thnk it is might have been .exe. then it shuts down the window and opens windows to all other online contacts, sends them this message to then shuts down the window. no other window is then able to be opened until msn is restarted. any ideas how to fix it


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Click *here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 19:16:14, on 04/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\msnlogm.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\msnlogs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe
C:\RECYCLER\msnservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BlueSoleil.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnsyslog] C:\WINDOWS\msnlogm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Services] C:\RECYCLER\msnservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: BlueSoleil.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger Addon - {FB5F1911-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - http://messenger.ipfox.com (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Messenger Addon - {FB5F1911-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - http://messenger.ipfox.com (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{0E3EAE41-629C-4C60-AA53-232144A66356}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{15AEF376-F64D-4A5F-8965-7F3E5D45D6DE}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{2992E540-411F-425E-95FB-F5812AA686A3}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A6FF46F8-0BA8-4A00-807F-CC2D4C3BC1A4}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B9C74956-C0BA-4D7A-A7B0-333CD6C23405}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D3B1426D-A1F7-4E18-9560-A81210E55E0D}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.116.115 85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{0E3EAE41-629C-4C60-AA53-232144A66356}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.116.115 85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{0E3EAE41-629C-4C60-AA53-232144A66356}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.116.115 85.255.112.158
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

that is the log file mate


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You may want to print out these instructions for reference, since you will have to restart your computer during the fix.

Please download FixWareout from one of these sites: 
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/lonny/Fixwareout.exe

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish. 
The fix will begin; follow the prompts. 
You will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so. 
Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.

Please *download* the *OTMoveIt by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
 Please double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it.
*Copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*C:\WINDOWS\msnlogm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\msnlogs.exe
C:\RECYCLER\msnservice.exe
*

 Return to OTMoveIt, right click on the *"Paste List of Files/Folders to be moved"* window and choose *Paste*.
Click the red *Moveit!* button.
Close *OTMoveIt*
If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnsyslog] C:\WINDOWS\msnlogm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Services] C:\RECYCLER\msnservice.exe
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{0E3EAE41-629C-4C60-AA53-232144A66356}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{15AEF376-F64D-4A5F-8965-7F3E5D45D6DE}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{2992E540-411F-425E-95FB-F5812AA686A3}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A6FF46F8-0BA8-4A00-807F-CC2D4C3BC1A4}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B9C74956-C0BA-4D7A-A7B0-333CD6C23405}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D3B1426D-A1F7-4E18-9560-A81210E55E0D}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.116.115 85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{0E3EAE41-629C-4C60-AA53-232144A66356}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.116.115 85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{0E3EAE41-629C-4C60-AA53-232144A66356}: NameServer = 85.255.116.115,85.255.112.158

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Go to Control Panel. - If you are using Windows XP's Category View, select the Network and Internet Connections category. If you are in Classic View, go to the next step .

*CAUTION!: It is possible that your Internet Service Provider requires specific settings here. Make sure you know if you need specific DNS settings here or not before you proceed to make the following changes or you may lose your internet connection. If you are sure you do not need a specific DNS address here, you may proceed.*


Double-click the *Network Connections* icon
Right-click the *Local Area Connection icon* and select *Properties*.
Hilight *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* and click the *Properties* button.
Be sure *Obtain DNS server address automatically* is selected. 
*OK* your way out.

Go to Start > Run and type in *cmd*

Click OK.
This will open a command prompt.
Type the following line in the command window:

*ipconfig /flushdns*

Hit Enter
Exit the command window

Now restart your machine. Post the report.txt and a new Hijackthis log.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 20:24:27, on 04/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BlueSoleil.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: BlueSoleil.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger Addon - {FB5F1911-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - http://messenger.ipfox.com (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Messenger Addon - {FB5F1911-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - http://messenger.ipfox.com (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

there is the hijack this report i didnt get a report.txt file though


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Looks ok, any problems?


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

not checked yet was waiting for your reply nice 1 fella u were well helpful willl let ya know i this works.

many thanks


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

yeah its fine now mate thanks a lot much appreciated fella


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Great!

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware:


 On the Desktop, right-click My Computer. 
 Click Properties. 
 Click the System Restore tab. 
 Check Turn off System Restore. 
 Click Apply, and then click OK. 
 Restart the computer. 

To create a new restore point: 

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer. 
 Click Properties. 
 Click the System Restore tab. 
 Check Turn on System Restore. 
 Click Apply, and then click OK.

Here are some additional links for you to check out to help you with your computer security.

Secunia software inspector & update checker

Good free tools and advice on how to tighten your security settings.

Security Help Tools

You're welcome!


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

cheers fella defo in full working order running smooth as normal now nice one.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Great! :up:


----------

